# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Kulosaaren asema, hankesuunnitelma

## Albert

HKL-liikelaitoksen johtokunta päättänee esittää 28.10. kaupunginhallitukselle Kulosaaren metroaseman muutostyön hankesuunnitelman hyväksymistä.
Kyllä tuo asema tarvitseekin kohennusta. 
Mutta ihmetyttää tämä: _Laituritasolla nykyistä kolmelle vaunuparille tarkoitettua laiturialuetta lyhennetään aseman itäpäästä._  Ja valmista pitäisi olla 2010 syksyn jälkeen. Tarkoittanee, että sitten ei Helsingissä enää ole kolmen vaunuparin junia.
Vai ymmärränköhän jotain väärin.  :Question:

----------


## MaZo

> Ja valmista pitäisi olla 2010 syksyn jälkeen. Tarkoittanee, että sitten ei Helsingissä enää ole kolmen vaunuparin junia.
> Vai ymmärränköhän jotain väärin.


Toivon hartaasti, että olet ymmärtänyt väärin. Junien lyhentäminen monta vuotta ennen automaattiliikenteen alkamista on jopa huonompi vaihtoehto kuin sulkea koko Kulosaaren asema automaatiota odotellessa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:39 ----------

Piti itsekin lukea tuo hankesuunnitelma läpi ja löysin lopusta seuraavan maininnan:



> Asema saneerataan kahdessa vaiheessa, ensimmäisessä vaiheessa saneerataan varsinainen asema ja rakennetaan alikulkukäytävä, toisessa vaiheessa kun automaattimetro on käytössä lyhennetään asemalaituri.


Eli löytyi sieltä jotain järkeä lopulta, kun tarpeeksi etsi. Toivottavasti lyhennystä ei kuitenkaan tehdä niin, että pitkän aseman käyttö ei enää tulevaisuudessa ole lainkaan mahdollista.

----------


## vristo

> Toivottavasti lyhennystä ei kuitenkaan tehdä niin, että pitkän aseman käyttö ei enää tulevaisuudessa ole lainkaan mahdollista.


Kun suunnitelman piirrustuksia katselee, niin ihan näyttää siltä, että Kulosaaren aseman itäpäädystä todellakin puretaan asemalaituria ja laiturialue tulee päättymään tuohon uuteen itäseen hätäpoistumistiehen ja sen yhteydessä olevaan varastorakennukseen.

Mitähän muuten tuossa hankesuunnitelma liitteissä on sellaista, että ainakin minun käyttämani PDF-ohjelma menee täysin jumiin sivujen 23-24 jälkeen ja tulee ilmoitus "ei vastaa"? Sivuja näyttäisi olevan kuitenkin 28.

----------


## Compact

Suuri harmi, että HKL:n Kulosaaren rautatieasema on saanut tuollaisen miljööseen kajoavan tappotuomion. Onhan kyseessä sentään Suomen ensimmäisenä rakennettu Metroasema. Eikö tuohon asema-arkkitehtuurin vandalisointiin nyt edes muinaismuistolautakunta tms. voisi puuttua! Jos itä-Espooseen rakennetaan sikäläisiä viemäriverkostoja väistelevä automaatti-tumppimetro, miksi sen kirot pitää siirtää myös tänne maanpäälliseen Helsingin verkostoon?

Liitekuvassa Kulosaaren rautatieasema rakennusvaiheessaan 9.5.1976.

----------


## aki

> Suuri harmi, että HKL:n Kulosaaren rautatieasema on saanut tuollaisen miljööseen kajoavan tappotuomion. Onhan kyseessä sentään Suomen ensimmäisenä rakennettu Metroasema. Eikö tuohon asema-arkkitehtuurin vandalisointiin nyt edes muinaismuistolautakunta tms. voisi puuttua!


Minä en näe kulosaaren kalseassa asemassa mitään säilyttämisen arvoista! Millaisia arkkitehtuurisia arvoja nykyisellä asemalla muka on? Huomattavasti enemmän arkkitehtuuria löytyy esim. Hakaniemen ja Kampin asemista joiden suunnitteluun on jopa panostettu! itse tervehdin ilolla kaikkia toimenpiteitä jolla aseman ilmettä saadaan parannettua! Kulosaaren jälkeen saisi alkaa kohentaa Myllypuron asemaa joka on myös täydellisen peruskorjauksen tarpeessa!

----------


## Albert

> Kulosaaren jälkeen saisi alkaa kohentaa Myllypuron asemaa joka on myös täydellisen peruskorjauksen tarpeessa!


Eikös Myllypuron asemanseudusta ole jo suuret suunnitelmat? Asemasta tulee betonitunneliasema ja päälle rakennetaan, muistelen ma.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Asema saneerataan kahdessa vaiheessa, ensimmäisessä vaiheessa saneerataan varsinainen asema ja rakennetaan alikulkukäytävä, toisessa vaiheessa kun automaattimetro on käytössä lyhennetään asemalaituri.


Tullaanko Kulosaareen rakentamaan laiturin reunoihin turvaseinät ja laituriovet, vai mistä muutos johtuu?

t. Rainer

----------


## juhanahi

> Tullaanko Kulosaareen rakentamaan laiturin reunoihin turvaseinät ja laituriovet, vai mistä muutos johtuu?


Jep, sellaiset tulee kaikille asemille.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Mä en vieläkään ymmärtänyt, miksi se laiturin itäpää pitää purkaa. Purkamisen ilosta vai?

Itäinen poistumistie tulee keskelle laituria, ei purettavan loppupään paikalle. Kun metroasemat rumennetaan laituriovilla (joita muuten Kööpenhaminan automaattimetrossa ei ole Kulosaaren kaltaisilla asemilla!), niin ketä haittaa entisistä vapaista näkymistä muistuttava tyhjä laituripätkä? Sinne kulkeminen estyy samoilla päätyovilla, joilla suljetaan radalle pääsy.

On hölmöläisten hommaa purkaa laituri, joka mahdollistaisi pitkät junat, kun sellaisten tarve tulee. Sitä paitsi laituri tarjoaisi myös tilaa tulevissa huolto- ja korjaustöissä tarvittavien varustekuormien tilapäisvarastointiin.

----------


## vristo

Saman lyhennyksen käyvät läpi kaikki nykyiset metroasemat, eikä pitkille junille ole enää tarvetta. Tunneliasemilla ei tietysti pureta mitään, vaan rajataan olemassaolevat asemat väliseinin tms., mutta esimerkiksi Herttoniemikin menee aivan uusiksi, jolloin asemalaitureidenkin lyhennys tapahtuu.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:29 ----------

Tuossa esityksessä on muuten mielestäni aika hauskaa virastokieltä:

"Samassa yhteydessä on tarkoituksenmukaista parantaa aseman tilojen toimivuutta ja rakentaa pelastusviranomaisten edellyttämä varapoistumistie aseman toiseen päähän sekä korjata pahimmat puutteet, joiksi matkustajat ovat kokeneen *liukuportaiden vähyyden* ja aseman huonon kunnon."

Vähyyden? Eihän niitä ole ollenkaan; tokihan se on vähän silloin.  :Wink:

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Saman lyhennyksen käyvät läpi kaikki nykyiset metroasemat, eikä pitkille junille ole enää tarvetta.


Kyllä pitkille junille voi olla tarvetta matkustajamäärän lisääntyessä. Nyt vain tehdään poliittinen päätös, että ajetaan vain lyhyin junin.

Samalla menetetään yksi raideliikenteen mainioista mahdollisuuksista: matkustajakapasiteettia voisi kätevästi lisätä junaa pidentämällä. Lyhyiden junien vuorovälin tihentämisen raja tulee paljon nopeammin vastaan kuin junan koon kasvattamisen.

Periaatteessa tämä on ihan sama juttu kuin päätettäisiin lyhentää kaikki bussipysäkit sellaisiksi, että vain pikkubussit mahtuvat.

Vaikka Espoon metro tehdään alun perin tynkälaiturein, niin ei pitäisi jättää huomiotta sellaista tulevaisuuden visiota, että idästä ehkä ajettaisiin metrojunia jollekin muullekin läntiselle haaralle kuin Etelä-Espooseen.

----------


## GT8N

> Kyllä pitkille junille voi olla tarvetta matkustajamäärän lisääntyessä. Nyt vain tehdään poliittinen päätös, että ajetaan vain lyhyin junin.
> 
> Samalla menetetään yksi raideliikenteen mainioista mahdollisuuksista: matkustajakapasiteettia voisi kätevästi lisätä junaa pidentämällä. Lyhyiden junien vuorovälin tihentämisen raja tulee paljon nopeammin vastaan kuin junan koon kasvattamisen.


Kulosaaren laiturin lopun purkaminen on täysin tyhmää, kuten edellä on mainittu. Nyt, kuten usein Suomessa, tulevaisuudelle ei jätetä mitään varaa. (Tai jos jätetään, on se täysin ylimitoitettua). Pelkästään jo purkaminen maksaa. Lisäksi tehdään varauloskäynti, mutta ei tavallista uloskäyntiä. Rahaa siis kannattaa laittaa ei mihinkään. Hyötyjä ei tule, mutta paluu entiseen muuttuu lähes mahdottomaksi. Kun kuitenkin lyhyen vuorovälin kanssa tulee ongelmia, tulee ikävä pitkiä junia, mutta niihin siirtyminen on sitten "mahdotonta", kun ensin kiireellä on purettu infraa.

Sakasassa on osattu varautua tulevaan, ehkä liiankin hyvin, esimerkiksi Mühlheim an der Ruhrissa, jossa metrohullutusaikakautena tehtiin stadtbahnia.

Metrinen matalia laitureita käyttävä raitiotie kulkee yhdessä stadtbahnin (1435 mm) kanssa, joka myöskin pysähtyy matalalla osalla laiturista. Mühlheimissa kaikki stadtbahnin ja raitiotien yhteisasemat ovat tehty silmälläpitäen laiturin matalan osan korottamisesta stadtbahntasoon. Siksi laiturille tultaessa pitää niin rullaportaiden kuin hissin jälkeen astua muutama porras (tai mennä luiskaa) matalaan osaan.

Aikaa on kulunut, eikä pelkkään stadtbahniin tai varsinkaan metroon ole aikomustakaan siirtyä. Siksi asemat ovat erikoisia ja huokuvat jotenkin suuruudenhulluuden jälkeistä epäonnistumista, onhan puolet laiturista (korkea osa) suljettu aidalla hamaan tulevaisuuteen.

Muutama kuva Schloss Broichin asemalta:

----------


## hmikko

> Aikaa on kulunut, eikä pelkkään stadtbahniin tai varsinkaan metroon ole aikomustakaan siirtyä. Siksi asemat ovat erikoisia ja huokuvat jotenkin suuruudenhulluuden jälkeistä epäonnistumista, onhan puolet laiturista (korkea osa) suljettu aidalla hamaan tulevaisuuteen.


Henkilökohtainen suosikkini saksalaisten hylätyistä hankkeista on Hampurin U-Bahnin asema Beimoor, josta tulikin lepakkoluola, siis aivan kirjaimellisesti:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamburg...doned_projects





> Kun kuitenkin lyhyen vuorovälin kanssa tulee ongelmia, tulee ikävä pitkiä junia, mutta niihin siirtyminen on sitten "mahdotonta", kun ensin kiireellä on purettu infraa.


Kulosaaren aseman lyhentäminen tosiaan vaikuttaa olevan hölmöläisten hommaa, mutta sen pidentäminen takaisin taitaa kumminkin olla paljon vähemmän 'mahdotonta' kuin Länsimetron asemien pidentäminen. Länsimetron valmistuttua erimittaisten junien liikennöiminen pistäisi ainakin nyt esitetyt suunnitelmat uusiksi (pääteasemaksi tulisi Tapiolan sijaan tai lisäksi kaiketi Ruoholahti).

----------


## teme

Vaikka Länsimetrossa on lyhyet laiturit niin idästä tulevat pitkät junat voisi kääntää vaikka Kampissa. Eli olisi kaksi linjaa: Vuosaari - Kamppi ja Mellunmäki - Matinkylä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vaikka Länsimetrossa on lyhyet laiturit niin idästä tulevat pitkät junat voisi kääntää vaikka Kampissa. Eli olisi kaksi linjaa: Vuosaari - Kamppi ja Mellunmäki - Matinkylä.


Sanos muuta! Koskaan ei tiedetä milloin esim Töölön metroa aletaan rakentaa ja jos se pistetään erkanemaan nykyisestä metrosta Kampissa tulee tiettyjä paineita harventaa vuoroja jollakin linjalla, ja se tarkoittaa junien pidentämistä. 

Toisaalta jos se turvaovikysymys ratkaisee niin niiden mukaan on mentävä. Mutta ei sen täyty tarkoittaa että nykyisiä laitureita pitäis lyhentää vaan turvaseinä voidaan jättää päistään väliaikaisesti umpinaiseksi ja tehdä siihen oviaukot sitten jos tulee tarve taas ajaa pidemmillä junilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Markku K

> Mutta ei sen täyty tarkoittaa että nykyisiä laitureita pitäis lyhentää vaan turvaseinä voidaan jättää päistään väliaikaisesti umpinaiseksi ja tehdä siihen oviaukot  sitten jos tulee tarve taas ajaa pidemmillä junilla.


Juuri näin on laituriovet suunniteltu rakennettavaksi nykyisille asemille. Kulosaari lienee poikkeus jossa laituria lyhennetään.

M300 junat tulevat olemaan yhtä yksikköä ja pituudeltaan nykyisen kahden vaunuparin mittaisia. Eli M300 kanssa ei koko nykyistä laituripituutta pysty hyödyntämään. Vaikka tulevaisuudessa tarve nykyisen mittaisille pitkille junille tulisikin.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> M300 junat tulevat olemaan yhtä yksikköä ja pituudeltaan nykyisen kahden vaunuparin mittaisia. Eli M300 kanssa ei koko nykyistä laituripituutta pysty hyödyntämään. Vaikka tulevaisuudessa tarve nykyisen mittaisille pitkille junille tulisikin.


Ei yksi vaunuhankinta saa määrittää ikiajoiksi suurinta junapituutta.

Sitä paitsi samasta junasta voi rakentaa eripituisia yksikköjä. Ja kytkeä niitä tarpeen mukaan. Esim. Kööpenhamina S-junissa on lyhyempiä ja pitempiä versioita. Siis pitkän kolmesatasen jatkeeksi voisi panna yhden nykyisen vaunuparin mittaisen yksikön.

Jos tarve vaatii, niin M400 voi olla eripituinen versio M300:sta. Esim. Pågatågin X61 on käytännössä vain lyhempi versio SL Pendeltågin X60-yksiköstä.

Ja esim. Wienissä kulkee samassa junassa uutta ja vanhaa kalustoa yhteen kytkettynä. Edistyksellinen teollisuus, joka väsää laituriovet sun muut hienoudet pystyy kyllä ratkaisemaan myös M300:n kytkemisen yhteen M400:n kanssa, ehkä vanhempienkin.

Eikä tarvitse edes ulkomaille mennä ihmettelemään: Stadin nivelratikoiden alkuperäispituus ei ole estänyt välipalan lisäämistä.

----------


## hylje

Yksinkertaisin ratkaisu M300-pidennykseen on tietysti yhteenkytkentä yhden M200-vaunuparin kanssa. Tekninen valmius tähän onnistunee M200-peruskorjauksen yhteydessä. Tuskin sitä nopeammassa aikataulussa tarvitaan pitempiä junia jälleen.

----------


## MaZo

> Ei yksi vaunuhankinta saa määrittää ikiajoiksi suurinta junapituutta.


Vaunuhankinta ei ole määräämässä junapituutta. Vaunuhankinnassa vain pyritään parhaiten sopeutumaan tulevaan ympäristöön ja esitettyihin vaatimuksiin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Aikaa on kulunut, eikä pelkkään stadtbahniin tai varsinkaan metroon ole aikomustakaan siirtyä. Siksi asemat ovat erikoisia ja huokuvat jotenkin suuruudenhulluuden jälkeistä epäonnistumista, onhan puolet laiturista (korkea osa) suljettu aidalla hamaan tulevaisuuteen.
> 
> Muutama kuva Schloss Broichin asemalta:


Noista kuvista: kauniisti valitut materiaalit, täytyy sanoa.

----------


## sehta

Ihmettelin kun HSL:n uutisessa Kulosaaren metroasemasta mainittiin, että huhtikuussa on käytössä vain varauloskäynti. Luulin, että itäpäähän tulisi ihan oikea uloskäynti, mutta näin ei näytä olevan. Tässäkin ketjussa on asia mainittu.

Olin itse ajatellut, että uusi sisään/uloskäynti lisäisi saavutettavuutta ja siten Kulosaarelaisten innokkuutta käyttää metroa, mutta jos tuo on vain varalla ei kai sen varaan voi laskea sitten kun aseman remontti on valmis. Se, että Kulosaaren metroa käytetään vähän liittyy tietysti porukan vähyyteen ja siihen, että monet kulosaarelaiset eivät välttämättä kuuluu tyypillisempään metronkäyttäjän tuloluokkaan. Se, että Itäväylä tukkii alueen metroaseman ja suurimman asuntoalueen välillä on tietysti myös haittaava tekijä. Ilmeisesti Itäväylän kattamista ja asuntorakentamista tämän päälle suunnitellaan KSV:ssa. Minusta hyvä niin, mutta tämä on varmasti herättää paikallisissa vastustusta.

Onko muita keinoja parantaa metroaseman saavutettavuutta? Minusta tuo itäinen ulos/sisäänkäynti olisi ollut tärkeä. En kuitenkaan osaa arvioida kuinka paljon kalliimpaa olisi ollut tehdä kunnollinen ulos/sisäänkäynti kuin vain varasellainen tai kuinka merkittävästi metron käyttö olisi voinut kasvaa uuden sisäänkäynnin myötä.

Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla tästä ajatuksia tai jopa faktoja.

----------


## aki

HKL myöntää kulosaaren aseman suunnittelutyön epäonnistuneen: http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2011/0...n_2351799.html.
Aiemmin tehdyssä Kontulan metroaseman remontissahan oli myös ongelmia, eikö siinä jouduttu jopa vaihtamaan urakoitsijaa jotta työt saatiin lopulta valmiiksi? Mahtaako HKL:n rakennuttamisyksikkö olla kykenevä hoitamaan tällaisia projekteja kun jo toisen aseman remontin aikataulu pettää!

----------

